# Oasis/ Journal of a 20L/new pics & update7-14-09



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

nice tank placement.

Is that stand for the tank for did you find it/have it? It looks perfect lol.
What in the blue bag?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

its not a blue bag...its the booklet with the pics of the aquatic layout 2008...correct me if I'm wrong.

You can always tell when a tank is going to look good by looking at the equipment and materials beforehand. You got all the equipment and materials...so all you got to do is make the tank look good.

what kind of plants are you planning?


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

looks awesome
Your B&G is beautiful , we need pics of him/her 
cant wait to see this all "done" 
pics of the reef would be neat as well. I failed as a reef keeper


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

CobraGuppy said:


> nice tank placement.
> 
> Is that stand for the tank for did you find it/have it? It looks perfect lol.
> What in the blue bag?


I bought the stand online from petco. It was on sale w/ free shipping.
The blue thing is an entry form into the ADA International Aquatic Plants layout Contest 2008. I was just messing around, I am not even close to anything worthy of an entry in such an event. Yet.. 




rountreesj said:


> its not a blue bag...its the booklet with the pics of the aquatic layout 2008...correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> You can always tell when a tank is going to look good by looking at the equipment and materials beforehand. You got all the equipment and materials...so all you got to do is make the tank look good.
> 
> what kind of plants are you planning?


 Well..not _all_ the equipment, but I hope it will come out nice. Baby steps..and patience..
I have lots of choices I can do for plants. Here are my tanks on pg 7, give some suggestions from the plants you see.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/57479-new-shrimp-oasis-new-pics-4-a-7.html



blazeyreef said:


> looks awesome
> Your B&G is beautiful , we need pics of him/her
> cant wait to see this all "done"
> pics of the reef would be neat as well. I failed as a reef keeper


Reefs..pg 7 too..lol
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/56287-got-reefs-7.html

And Sheba says hey..& thanks for the compliment.:biggrin:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! your feathered friend is nice. I have kept parrots my whole life until now. Lived in Panama for years and had all kinds of Green Amazons and what not. Your tank with all that ADA soil will grow like mad weeds! I cant wait to see this develop. I see your salty to the side there, drooling.
Ive never had a tank on carpet before, keep your shop vac close


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

From the plant list you already have in your other tanks, I'm liking the fizzidens, flame moss, HC, D. hairgrass, Anubias petite, and some of the stems are nice too (I had trouble identifying some of them).

do you have any plan as far as hardscape goes? And what lighting are you using?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Wow! your feathered friend is nice. I have kept parrots my whole life until now. Lived in Panama for years and had all kinds of Green Amazons and what not. Your tank with all that ADA soil will grow like mad weeds! I cant wait to see this develop. I see your salty to the side there, drooling.
> Ive never had a tank on carpet before, keep your shop vac close


Thanks for the well wishes and words of encouragement Orlando. I bartered Sheba for work at a reef shop when I first began the hobby of reefkeeping. She is great..used to be in Disney's Rainforest cafe's bird show. They discontinued the show...lucky for me. 

I can only pray the tank would totally ruin the carpet..that would be sweet! This home was built in the 50's, we bought it a little over a year ago. Part of their idea of flipping the house was to remove the wooden floors and replace it with carpet. My dog and we have already trashed it, and it was brand new. I really do not like carpet, especially with pets. I would rather of had old beat up wooden floors I could have refinished than brand new carpet. Come on Eheim..spill your guts..

J/K:biggrin:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

rountreesj said:


> From the plant list you already have in your other tanks, I'm liking the fizzidens, flame moss, HC, D. hairgrass, Anubias petite, and some of the stems are nice too (I had trouble identifying some of them).
> 
> do you have any plan as far as hardscape goes? And what lighting are you using?


Thanks for your input! Hardscape is coming..Yamaya stone & driftwood. How it will look I have no clue until it is in my hands.
Lighting is going to be the 2 X 24 wt T-5 Nova Extreme fixture from the ten gal. I want to get a pressurized Co2 unit from Orlando/Green Leaf Aquariums. I feel the lighting won't be enough, we'll have to see. I am toying with the idea of this..

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1414


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Macaw surely is a magnificent one. Good luck on your tank, oh I almost forgot. Do you plan on cycling the aqua soil in a bucket or do you have other plans for that?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, oops sorry :3

Wow, nice macaw, i can't believe i missed it in the 2nd pic.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

That light would be better than your current setup...you have much more options, but you will want to change the color K in the fixture.

Orlando is a cool guy and will hook you up with some co2...just check out his store...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Your Macaw surely is a magnificent one. Good luck on your tank, oh I almost forgot. Do you plan on cycling the aqua soil in a bucket or do you have other plans for that?


The aquasoil is brewing in the tank with the sand. I plan on water changes for the first two weeks, then the introduction of some good bacteria to kick it into gear, and more water changes as we go. However long it takes to complete before anyone is moved over.
With the catalina set up you can choose any bulbs you want. They even have geiseman bulbs.
Orlando & Laura are great..I have learned this without even purchasing anything yet. 
Sheba says..you are making her blush..{lol Blue & Gold macaws do 'blush'..and hang their head..}


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy shopping!! :fish: :fish: 

PS did you see we have a new initiate into the "little black dot" club? I told Naja he has to move to FL now to join us in QT! hehehehe


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Lauralee..heheh, I missed that. Will have to go check it out. 
Todays pics.

still cloudy..and umm..it looks green.. 










Heartly..my carpet thrasher..


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow i love your stand, and excellent choice on the filter, i love eccos.

nice bird, but im not really a fan of bird keeping.
cute dog, really cute as a puppy.

another tank with a sand river? well i guess you like them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Most of this sand is going to be covered..it's for my loaches. I may even block in the front with the aquasoil.. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm?
whats with sand and loaches (i never kept them so...)?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They like playing in it, like Cories do.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Great idea. i think i might get some for one side of my aquarium. Thanks waterfaller1. I will give you credit, (mine will probably end up white too.)


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

This tank is going to be sweet, I really want to get a 20 long now

Btw how do you like your ecco?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi everyone. Yes Cories and also shrimp seem to love sifting through the individual grains too! I have two kinds of cories, habrosus & pygmy. I have two Hara Jerdoni as well. I noticed yesterday my micro worm cultures are busting out of their butter bowls. I might have to start some more cultures! The rasboras, scarlet badis..& really all my fish go nuts for them. 
The kuhli loaches have taken up residence under the driftwood. In nature they live in brook streams. I guess maybe they have soft bellies? I know there are other loaches, and fish with barbels usually enjoy sand substrate. This aquasoil seems much softer to the touch than the rough surface of the ecocomplete. I think everyone will be happier in their new tank. Just have to get through the cycle..*sigh*
Glad I gave you an idea seaserpent. I also have these cool little handmade clay caves I am going to hide around the tank. They were made specifically for fish, so they are safe.
Mott, I love the Eheim Ecco. It was so much easier to use than I thought. I kept trying to get my husband's help to do it, but couldn't pull him away from what he was doing. So I did it all by myself..a real shocker.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Last evening I made the suggestion that a _really_ great birthday gift might be a pressurized CO2 set up from Green Leaf Aquariums. Wish me luck on this one...lol..positive energy needed..


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good so far! As far as the lighting is concerned, wouldn't you want the 30" fixture from Catalina, and not the 24"? Especially since the ends have AS, and the center is sand? With a 24" the ends will be pretty dark...

Also wondering why you don't have plants in there suckin' up all that Aquasoil goodness?

Can't wait to see what this turns into!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You are right, I had the wrong link. Only thing though..there is no such thing as a 30" T-5. The 30" fixture still has 24" bulbs.I did add the media bag with peat in it, that has been in the Aquaclear filter from the 10 gal this morning. That should kick in some bacteria.


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> You are right, I had the wrong link. Only thing though..there is no such thing as a 30" T-5. The 30" fixture still has 24" bulbs.I did add the media bag with peat in it, that has been in the Aquaclear filter from the 10 gal this morning. That should kick in some bacteria.


really? I OWN one and never even knew that :icon_eek: 
well thats kind of funny you should mention it as I was going to go ahead and use this fixture on a 10gall I am going to set up... how perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> You are right, I had the wrong link. Only thing though..there is no such thing as a 30" T-5. The 30" fixture still has 24" bulbs.


Yeah I just realized that, too. Sucks! I wish they'd at least stagger the bulbs when it's a 2 bulb fixture...  Makes me want to DIY my own... almost... LOL

BTW GL with the Bday wishes!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

6 days and this is my update..well on our way!











Thanks for the bday wishes Laura


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

is that the ph you were going for?


----------



## shaobo (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks good , are you keeping up with the water changes?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Where abouts in Orlando are you located? I'm on the east side in the Waterford Lakes area. I've never heard of Green Leaf... can you give anymore details? What LFS do you frequent?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> 6 days and this is my update..well on our way!





@[email protected] said:


> is that the ph you were going for?


That's ammonia..lot's of it. 




shaobo said:


> Looks good , are you keeping up with the water changes?


I have only done one so far...yesterday. Think I should step that up? I am in no hurry. The stones should be here monday. Still looking for driftwood..



Overfloater said:


> Where abouts in Orlando are you located? I'm on the east side in the Waterford Lakes area. I've never heard of Green Leaf... can you give anymore details? What LFS do you frequent?


Look above your post..see green leaf? Man..you guys are killing me..lol. I am in southeast Orlando. There are no good freshwater LFS in this town. I go to Sea In The City for my saltwater needs. I go to petland for crickets for my leopard gecko. I buy most of my fw stuff online.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow i knew it was ammonia but i didn't think people that are into a thread are that non observant lol. And the green leaf thing was probably from the sponsor at the top of the page.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, i am dumb. my ph test kit has those exact colors, so i didnt assume to look at the box.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

My yamaya stone and driftwood arrived. I have the dw floating in the tank since yesterday. Some of it is already sinking.
Yamaya stone from aquaforestaquarium


















Here is the wood I bought{photo courtesy of Badcopnofishtank}


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice wood. and a good quantatiy too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone for driftwood soup? 











Thanks marko!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Subscribed!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like someone has a bit of work to do! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

First hardscape, what do you think?:icon_smil 





















Sorry there is no light yet, and we are still in amber color mode..lol.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks good. I think your big stone is going to disappear behind plant mass. If you can't use it to elevate some wood scaping, maybe save it for an accent in a smaller tank.?.



waterfaller1 said:


> I have two Hara Jerdoni as well.


Do those things ever come out during the day? That genus has been on my want list for a while but I don't want any more hard day sleepers like my syno.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

If I may suggest elevating the branches? They too, will certainly be swallowed up by plant mass. As jaidexl recommended, use the stones to raise up the branches. Imagine a river or stream... The rocks will have been there forever -- the braches will have fallen on to them, and been tumbled around by current and settled into their final position...

Why is the water so brown?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Jaid & Roybot, that's what I need.
quote:". I think your big stone is going to disappear behind plant mass."
quote: " Imagine a river or stream... The rocks will have been there forever -- the braches will have fallen on to them, and been tumbled around by current and settled into their final position..."
I did not think of it that way, that is good info.I will work on it more today. 
Jaid, the hara jerdoni really don't come out much in the day. One does more than the other, or can be seen perched on a leaf. I still like them though.
I have no idea why the water is so brown. It has been from the start. I figured it was the Amazonia II. WC's have been reducing it.


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ithink it looks great,looks like tannins coloring it up,just like mine after leaves and manzanita.
Dave


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

attempt 2


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow very nice tank.

I like the attempt #2 but i think that one piece of wood on the right is too close to the front.

Also, would you mind if i kind of used that sand river idea for a rcs tank :3


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

2nd attempt looks better...

Another suggestion if I may? Have you considered trimming the filter intake so it sits vertically? It would be quite an improvement!

How are your water parameters doing?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. Cobra guppy, I don't mind at all. No need to ask, you are free to make your tank how you choose. Besides, I wasn't the first to do this. 
Roybot, I have thought of shortening the intake. I need some sort of tool to do it though. My husband is a truck mechanic, but his tools are greasy..they aren't getting near my tank..lol. I would have to buy something, what would you suggest? Hmm..parameters, last I checked the ammonia had come down a little. I am planting some today. I will run a test on the NH3 and PH.
My second light fixture arrived yesterday, it is a 2 X 18 wt T-5..so let there be light!:fish:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Roybot, I have thought of shortening the intake. I need some sort of tool to do it though. I would have to buy something, what would you suggest?


A cheapo serrated 'Ginsu' type knife, or better yet a hacksaw with a brand new blade would do the trick nicely.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

A water change and first plants~ 










Thanks Roybot, will do...:thumbsup:
Do you think my ozelot sword will be too big for this tank?
it's in the 10 gal..here~
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/57479-new-shrimp-oasis-new-pics-4-a-7.html

Water parameters today~
NH3~.50{down from 4.0}
PH~6.0{really low..wow}
I will test again later today, and also test GH, KH, and NO3. I have to get some work done..I have been messing around all morning!:redface:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> A water change and first plants~
> 
> Do you think my ozelot sword will be too big for this tank?
> it's in the 10 gal..here~
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/57479-new-shrimp-oasis-new-pics-4-a-7.html


Hmmm.... I guess it all depends on what you want to accomplish with this aquascape 

It _could_ work, or it could be the wrong choice altogether...

There's only one way to find out:icon_eek:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I decided no..it's not going in. I want to keep plants that will balance the scape. It's too big and will block all this great circular flow I have going on.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you guys help me to understand what this ADA aquasoil will do for me as far as nutrients for the plants? Do I need to dose anything in the beginning, or is everything I need in the Amazonia? What about Excel, should I use it until I get my CO2 set up?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Made a change on the right side, what do you think?


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey waterfaller1, tis me, Orion from UB =). I actually preferred your previous arrangement in post #50. I'd keep it like that if it were me. It's looking good though. As for the aquasoil, from what I know, you need to make sure to keep up with a ton of water changes initially to get rid of all the ammonia. You'll need to do that for around the first month. As for nutrients, it has a ton of the macros. You could get away with no dosing except for traces, although some people do still need to dose potassium lightly. However it is better to have a regular dosing schedule using either EI, PMDD or whatever else works for you. This way your plants won't be too hard on the substrate and it will increase the "life" of your AS. This way, if you do mess up with ur dosing or you forget occasionally, your system will be forgiving as the plants will just use up nutrients from the substrate.

Also regarding Excel, I would probably dose it till you get your CO2 setup as it will help the plants grow and will also inhibit the algae. I'd also recommend not using your full 2x24W T5s on this setup until you have your CO2 setup and stable. That amount of high lighting coupled with no CO2 and all the NH4 leaching from the AS could possibly lead to a lot of algae pretty quickly.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like the new arrangement better. i already see that red pigmentation in your tank, its something you will always be better then me at. 

im not crazy about sand rivers, but your tanks look great anyway, and maybe a little unplanted area is needed to keep the tank from looking overly chaotic.

heh, 3 posts from UB members in a row (this is the same marko that was on UB for help with my betta spawn).


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

One more change. I think now the right side is not so weak like it was.










Thank you Marko & Orion. Thanks Orion, that's what I needed to know. Yes, I was not planning on running the nova until the CO2 is added. It is still on the 10 gal until I get everyone moved over anyway. This is the coralife fixture, 2 X 18 wt only.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I have to agree with the vote for post 50, the perfect curve of the right side branches sweeping down makes for a nice flow against the upright branches on the left. In the others, the two sides are clashing in the center whereas post 50 has a wave flowing from far left to far right. I think it only looked empty there for the lack of plant mass. You can use rows of color to accentuate that wave later on.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Great job!

I like how you've positioned the DW and rocks above and on the sand...
Most people try too hard the keep the sand path free of anything!
Me included

Oh and cut that intake already lol.


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Carole,

I still like #50, but if you prefer this then definitely stick with it . One thing I'd like to mention though is that with your newest arrangement, all 3 pieces on the right have very similar branching patterns and are all angled the same way. It looks too parallel. If you do choose to have it this way, I'd still suggest playing with the angles of the branches and twisting some around so they don't all look parallel to each other.

Cheers

PS- Hey Marko...looks like you're a planted tank fiend what with the 1000 plus number of posts


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It's shaping up very, very nicely!!
That being said, _get more plants in there_
More hairgrass, and/or Lilaeopsis Brasilensis (or Lil. Mauritiana). I can't wait to see how the Hairgrass grows around/into the sand

Pack it full!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I added a dwarf chain sword last night. I also put the wood back like it was in post #50. I like it that way because it's different.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Plant list so far~
lobelia cardinalis 
mini pelia
potamogeton gayi
rotala wallichi
fissidens fontanus
flame moss
limnophylia aromatica
stargrass
dwarf hairgrass
needle leaf ludwigia
rotala indica
rotala macranda
alternanthera reinecki
sunset hygro
myrio green
mayaca fluviatilis
didiplis diandra
dwarf chain sword
lileopsis maritius
green temple

coming~mini rotala II
looking for~eriocaulon & toninas


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Today's photo


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I miss the 10 gallon  What happened to the Ozelot Sword?

Nice tank!!! Looks bigger than 20L


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hehe..the 10 gal is still in the other room, with the ozelot sword. I gave the tank away, and along with it the sword. It's just too big and will block my flow. If I had a bigger tank I would keep it, it's a gorgeous plant. As soon as my numbers are good and I move my shrimp and fish over, the 10 gal is gone.Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a bad mama jama. I would swim in there.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Orlando for the funny compliment.
OK everyone..channel some good energy my way so Troy will say yes it is time to order Orlando's complete ultimate CO2 system....:icon_mrgr


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow..that was fast!!! Woohoo..CO2 on the way!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Wow..that was fast!!! Woohoo..CO2 on the way!


_NIIICCEEE!!!_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I was gonna ask about CO2... What are your plans for ferts? I know you mentioned that you use the Seachem lineup in your Finnex. Are you going to stick with that?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am so excited about getting the CO2.. {doing the dance of joy..:angel: }
I guess I am sticking with the seachem for now. Never really investigated the dry ferts yet. I see people mention them, but have no clue what is what.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its packed like a baby and ready to go. have fun unpacking this one! Lol
When you get it, call me up and we can walk you through the process..

Thanks Carole


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Gorgeous tank, Waterfaller. I expect nothing less from you.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Its packed like a baby and ready to go. have fun unpacking this one! Lol
> When you get it, call me up and we can walk you through the process..
> 
> Thanks Carole


Very awesome..thank you!! 





FrostyNYC said:


> Gorgeous tank, Waterfaller. I expect nothing less from you.


What a very sweet & nice compliment, thank you. It's encouraging when people like your work. My husband even likes it..yay!:smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks gorgeous!

Has any lucky dog claimed the 10gal RAOK yet?

BTW I forgot to mention it on your other thread- your porch lizard cracks me up; I gotta get myself one, now! I'm afraid my dogs and cats would get to it though...


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

waterfaller1 -

Your tank is looking great, but then again yours always do.

The color of your Sunset hygro kills me. Are you somewhat starving it of nitrates or are you dosing pretty heavily with Iron?

I can get mine to grow with a little pink, but nothing like yours. I have a feeling that I might have too much light going for it to turn pink like yours. Mine probably grows about 6 inches or so per week.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Looks gorgeous!
> 
> Has any lucky dog claimed the 10gal RAOK yet?
> 
> BTW I forgot to mention it on your other thread- your porch lizard cracks me up; I gotta get myself one, now! I'm afraid my dogs and cats would get to it though...


Thanks for the compliment Lauralee. Yes, a member who lives locally is going to take the 10 once I move my fish and shrimp over. I am probably going to wait until the 1 month mark just to be safe. Tests show the NH3 has dropped to .25, the NO3 was 10 ppm,PH was 6.5. Somehow with all the test kits I bought I managed to forget an NO2 test kit. Considering the NH3 was at 4.0 and higher last week, I have to imagine there is some NO2 at this point.
Isn't he funny? I really should take a good pic of him. I have this little black plastic lantern mosquito thingy, when he is really hungry he will hop on top of it and stare at me and flex his red neck. 




BiscuitSlayer said:


> waterfaller1 -
> Your tank is looking great, but then again yours always do.
> 
> The color of your Sunset hygro kills me. Are you somewhat starving it of nitrates or are you dosing pretty heavily with Iron?
> ...


Thanks BiscuitSlayer! The sunset..hmm..I don't know. I have noticed if I back off on the iron it gets pale. Recently I may have gone a little too heavy on the iron, as the reinecki took on almost a rust color instead of the pretty red/purplish color it was. I never dosed much nitrogen or phosphorous in the 10, because the bioload is high in my opinion. I do have quite a bit of light over it though..48 wts of T-5. How much do you have? Right now I am only using a 36 wt T-5 fixture on the 20 until I get my CO2 set up and move everyone over from the 10.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey, I have had two amanos and two olive nerites in since yesterday and they are just fine. Do you think I should risk the fish and other shrimp or just wait a few more weeks? Tank was set up 21 days ago.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Hey, I have had two amanos and two olive nerites in since yesterday and they are just fine. Do you think I should risk the fish and other shrimp or just wait a few more weeks? Tank was set up 21 days ago.


That's a little too fast for cycling...I'd just wait a couple more weeks:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What are your parameters running?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Let's check..I'll BRB with the numbers!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..well it looks like we are at the end of the cycle, but not quite ready.
NH3~0
NO3~40{this was 20 yesterday}
PH~6.3
These next two I am not so sure of, the test kit says the water changes from one color to the next, but it never did, the color stayed the same. It doesn't give you a color chart, it's count the drops. So it's hard to know just _how yellow_ and _how green_ do they mean?

KH 107.4
GH 89.5
Do these look right? I have never really kept track of these numbers. In fact it's the first time I've used this kit since I was thinking of keeping killifish.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

roybot73 said:


> Another suggestion if I may? Have you considered trimming the filter intake so it sits vertically? It would be quite an improvement!





mott said:


> Oh and cut that intake already lol.


I did this yesterday! A PVC pipe cutter worked like a charm.:icon_cool


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Let's talk about backgrounds. I was going to paint it but chickened out. What can I buy and where would I buy it, to make a nice black background?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

micheals sells large peices of construction paper (the high quality kind that is all a solid color not patchy, and firm material). i dont know if it is quite big enough though so measure the tank before you go out.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

believe it or not I have used trash bags and they looked great but the easiest way I found was to go to staples or office depot and buy some black construction paper. The paper is so cheap you could try a bunch of colors.
A member in my club uses all sorts of goofy colors... some look pretty wild!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You could always paint or mount paper on cardboard for extra stiffness, water protection, and would still let you remove/change it out really easily.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..I went to Office Depot and bought something called a foam presentation board. It's flat black, and is a trifold thing. It will just have to be cut, as it's 36X48..it would be perfect for a 55, 65, or a 90, or even a 120. Anyway, I just set it behind it and it looks good. Now to figure out a way to attach it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

scotch tape to the top brace/rim, and to the bottom brace. its amazing how much that little clear stuff can hold.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Or duct tape. Or maybe that tic-tacky stuff?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey..I didn't have to use anything, it fits snug back there and the equipment gives it extra hold. And a bonus, this thing is big enough to make three more just like it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

do you mean thumb-tak, lauraleellbp?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Good deal! Pics? :biggrin: 



@[email protected] said:


> do you mean thumb-tak, lauraleellbp?


No, it's like gum... I used to use it in the dorms back when I was in college, don't remember for sure what it was called though.


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I used something called Blu Tac...bubble gum like blue colored thing =)


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> These next two I am not so sure of, the test kit says the water changes from one color to the next, but it never did, the color stayed the same. It doesn't give you a color chart, it's count the drops. So it's hard to know just _how yellow_ and _how green_ do they mean?
> 
> KH 107.4
> GH 89.5
> Do these look right? I have never really kept track of these numbers. In fact it's the first time I've used this kit since I was thinking of keeping killifish.


What brand kits are you using? It helps if you stare down into the top of the tube rather than look through the side, the color really intensifies and is easier to distinguish. 

It's common for people to get confused with these tests and read into a gradual change, I was the same at first. There should actually be no question as it changes immediately between 1 or 2 drops. If it changes half way on any given drop, it can be considered half way between that number and the next drop count. If there's no positive color distinction when staring down into the tube, and nothing but a gradual darkening of color from clear as you add numerous drops, then it's likely there is zero hardness or alkalinity. For high hardness, the color can gradually intensify but only as the first color the kit indicates for the test, hard water is where it gets fun using those tests and counting drops <sarcasm>. 

Best thing to do to be sure is add a 1/4
tsp baking soda to 5gl RO or distilled water, it should result in ~5 drops of KH reagent (depends n reagent brand, otherwise roughly 90ppm). You can use a GH booster the same way, a small dose in a decent volume of water for easy verification with only a few drops. I've had a few experiences with expired GH kits. If you;re using the API kit, the "made on" date is the last few digits stamped on the bottle, if it's over 2yrs old then it may be bad. It's easy to get expired GH, phosphate, nitrate etc reagents at the LFS because nobody buys them, pH is all the rage for some reason.

By the way, the tank is coming along nicely, if it ends up half as sightly as you're twin cubes I'll be drooling a river.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

jaidexl said:


> What brand kits are you using? It helps if you stare down into the top of the tube rather than look through the side, the color really intensifies and is easier to distinguish.


that doesnt work for all test kits. my ammonia test goes from white to dark yellow, so looking from the side will make it more yellow and id think i always have ammonia.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That's what I was thinking,I must have very low gh and kh, and I was just reading the first set of numbers. I do have API tests, I will look at the date but I bought them from Ken's online. Thanks for the very nice compliment Jaide. I will get a pic today with the intake cut and background in place. It made a big difference in how it looks.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here we go..today's pics, not so great, but you can see how much better it looks. When the water clears and the fish are in I will drag out the tripod and try to work on my photos. I tend to shake and lean to one side..lol.

here it is without the background and intake was not cut yet









intake cut and new background in place


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The last photo makes your 20 look huge I love it. I still would like to know what the fat green tall plant is on the right. The fox tail looking one.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Orlando..how are you today! That is a cool plant, it came as a small freebie chunk in with the blue pearls I bought, it was literally 2 " maybe. I have been calling it myrio, but when you look at plants like that there are several that look similar. Maybe when I get some better pics I can take a close-up and we can get an ID. Thank you.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, and when you decide to trim it, send some my way


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> The last photo makes your 20 look huge.


It's all about perspective and keeping things the right size. :icon_cool When I first saw the driftwood it seemed much smaller than what I expected. But it worked perfectly! Thanks to Badcopnofishtank... .


Orlando said:


> Yeah, and when you decide to trim it, send some my way


I have some with your name on it! {lol..where have I heard that?}


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooh it's contagious..


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks fantastic, I love it!!
can't wait for the livestock + plants to grow a lil.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice!!

How are you liking the color rendition of the light fixture? I find that they really make the reds *POP*!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that tank is already amazing. it DOES look way bigger then it is. im looking forward to seeing it full of plants.


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking great Carole! Can't wait to see it fill out. I might have missed this...but are you planning to have any sort of foreground carpet?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks mott, roybot, marko, and orion. Right now no plans for any foreground plant except the dwarf hairgrass. I am not so sure I want to cover up all that aquasoil..and don't presently know of any plant I would want there. That may change. The T-5's are awesome..I do like the color. One fixture is not enough for me though, it will have the second fixture as soon as the Co2 is in place and the ten gal comes down. I may have to run the second fixture for just a few hours in the afternoon.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> ... Right now no plans for any foreground plant except the dwarf hairgrass. I am not so sure I want to cover up all that aquasoil..and don't presently know of any plant I would want there. That may change...


Your dwarf hairgrass will make plans for you!!! It's gonna spread everywhere it can with all that light, CO2 and delicious Aquasoil! You can't really think of Aquasoil as regular decorative substrate -- it's purpose is to grow plants and it _will_ get covered up!!!

Hairgrass+Aquasoil=LAWN.:hihi:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

True..it loves sand too! It is a thicket in one of my cubes with just excel!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The mailman just came...he brought....MY NEW CO2 SET UP FROM GREEN LEAF AQUARIUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratz!

Your going to get so much plant growth ;o


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> that doesnt work for all test kits. my ammonia test goes from white to dark yellow, so looking from the side will make it more yellow and id think i always have ammonia.


We're talking about about KH and GH reagents here, not ammonia. Thanks for taking the time to point that out though, maybe somebody has lost the instructions to their kit and will find that useful. :icon_roll 


WF1, the hardscape looks better now, IMO, even a bit nicer than the first incarnation (post50)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Cobra Guppy & Jaid! I was told the lobelia looks out of place and to put it in the left front. What do you think? I am going to go open my boxes now from Orlando....pics coming!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yay! Ok..now who wants to come over and set this up for me..lol:redface:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Where is Troy!?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Where is Troy!?


Where do you think? Slaving to pay for all this stuff..lol.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

LoL! Its easy, did you fill the tank yet?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No..darn it. Got home too late from errands. Tomorrow....:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Man! When your ready call me and I can help you guy's.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Orlando..now go look at your thread..heheh..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Carole!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet..tell Laura her banner is just bea uuutiful!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

She siad..Tell her thanks for everything That's in a girl's voice.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando, Troy was very impressed with your work. He was most impressed with how you put it all together and didn't mark any of the equipment. LOL..mechanic..rough and tough on everything. Oh..and I have to be patient, he fills his bottles this week on wednesday or thursday. I hate being patient..ughh..:icon_sad:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Plant list so far~
> cyperus helferi
> lobelia cardinalis
> mini pelia
> ...


Update: added Rotala verticillaris :icon_cool


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

You were right Orlando! I went to a place Troy sent me to get the Co2 bottle filled this morning{I begged ..lol} and he would not let me pay for it!LOL..I can't get the mechanic who works on my car to let me pay either! I had my check out to fill it out, and they all say the same thing.."no..that's ok..Troy sends alot of business my way"roud:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Update info, pics to come later after a wc. My fish are so much happier!! Either that, or I can just see them now as they are no longer in a thicket of plants. I am going to try to keep this tank neatly trimmed. It looks so nice, and I love watching the little CO2 bubbles. I am weird I know..lol. I ordered a cute little drop checker from Orlando. Can't wait until it gets here...woo..more sexy equipment.:icon_smil


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Today's pic:icon_smil


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Couple shrimp pix


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

What is the 2nd shrimp pic?")


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Atyoida pilipes~ Green lace shrimp. One has a nice semi-blue color to it. That is the first time I have ever seen them together and out doing stuff.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

roud: Must be that yummy water you added. Way to go and nice shrimp pics


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice shrimp. are you planning on making this a shrimp farm?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> roud: Must be that yummy water you added. Way to go and nice shrimp pics


You could be right. Everyone seemed more active after the wc.


@[email protected] said:


> nice shrimp. are you planning on making this a shrimp farm?


It is what it is, if they have baby shrimp that is good and shows they are comfortable. Unfortunately the green lace won't reproduce in freshwater. There are blue pearls and CRS, so we will see. If you are asking if I set the tank up specifically to breed shrimp, then no.

Thanks guys!
:icon_smil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Really beautiful and peaceful, as always :icon_smil 

The 'river' looks to me like it's covered in fresh snow. And the CRS is wearing a colorful snowsuit... LOL


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Lauralee. It is interesting how the sand looks like different things. It could look like a waterfall{when you are close to the tank you can really see the textures and ripples}, or a stream, or as you said..it could be snow. I like the CRS in a snowsuit..lol.:icon_mrgr I am very pleased with how it turned out.

Here are a couple more pics from yesterday.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

We're growing..:icon_smil


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, lot more in the back. thats good, its looking nice. is there a particular reason as to why you add the plants bit by bit, or is it just how you get them or porpagate them from other tanks?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Marko. I let alot of plants go that I would have kept had they not been in the shape they were in. I wanted this tank to have as algae free plants as I could get. Plus, I wanted a different look, so I am trying to be somewhat selective. In what looks like a hole on the left, there is actually two pieces of alternanthera reneicki that I cut real short from the 10 gal. It is growing. The rotala verticillaris is a great plant I just got, and it is taking up most of the middle to right side. I had a great bit of needle leaf ludwigia going in the first cube, but it's having some algae issues. I tried bleach today on two stems and planted it. We'll see how that goes. Other than some rotala mini II, the only other one I was thinking of was maybe just one eriocaulon on the right, where the dwarf chain sword is. I am not so sure it fits with the look though. Kind of like that marimo ball I have been keeping and moving around since I got it..just because I like it..:icon_smil


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Today's pic. If you look close you can see a baby P. Gertrudae, just above the plants in the middle If you look even closer..you will see some thread algae...:icon_roll


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

That is beautiful!!!!!

For some reason this scene reminds me of a miniature hobbit village, or a Smurf habitat, or something like that. Just amazing!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks!
LOL..I will name one of the blue axelrodis after that...papa smurf. :fish:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

its growing very nicely. i really love how all your tanks are so colorful, like a rainbow or aurora. so many different greens and pinks and yellow.

what i have noticed about thread algae is that it seems to like iron. it also like a nutrient heavy water, so if your plants keep growing fast you will get it under control easy enough. a SAE would also be a big help.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Marko for the nice compliments. That would have made a cool 'name' for the tank~ Aurora. I thought SAE would hunt and eat shrimp? And that they are very hard to find, and get pretty big?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my SAE topped of at around 4.5 and does fine in a 20L. they may be hard to find locally, but i know some sites that sell them, but i hear they dont handle shipping well. they are listed as herbavorous fish, but are known to scavaveng meat, mainly for protien. i dont think they would actively hunt down your shrimplets, it would be difficult since they cant see their mouth. and they wouldnt hurt the adult shrimp. i have 2 in my 20L and the amanos do fine as do the baby guppies.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Lookin sweet, you worked the branches out nicely.  it really gives the scape character.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Jaide, and again Marko..:icon_cool


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

where do you get the booklets from about aquscaping layouts?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

i love planted tanks said:


> where do you get the booklets from about aquscaping layouts?


 Do you mean the photo of the layout contest in the tank? That was just a sheet of paper that came with one of my orders from aquaforestaquarium. There are however books available by written by amano. Look here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=60


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

update plant list:
blyxa japonica
cyperus helferi
lobelia cardinalis 
mini pelia
potamogeton gayi
fissidens fontanus
flame moss
limnophylia aromatica
eleocharis parvula
rotala wallichii
rotala indica
rotala macranda
rotala verticillaris
rotala nanjenshan
rotala rotundifolia 'colorata' 
cabomba furcatus
mayaca fluviatilis
pogostemon helferi 
mini rotala II
myriophyllum tuberculatum


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Plants all look real healthy! :thumbsup: 

How about less sp. and more scape though?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks. You don't think I have enough scape? I took out a few plants the other day, and cut the stargrass way back. This tank is still new, and I am playing with what I like in it, and what I don't. And also want to grow as much as possible for now, until the plants catch up ..to out-compete algae. Some types of plants in this tank are only 1 or 2 sprigs of it.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

The driftwood and rocks look great. 
(_I'll admit that I really don't "get" the whole "river thing" or "beach thing" people try and do, no offense. I can count the times I've seen it look really good on the fingers of the hands of a man who played with dynamite all too often. It could work if you covered the aquasoil <> sand interface with foreground plants._)

Plant-wise: it looks like a grower/collector tank. "Some types of plants in this tank are only 1 or 2 sprigs of it." If your goal is to grow out / experiment that is fine. But more often than not, a lot of species makes for a less-than-stellar aquascape. "Less is more" as far as species is concerned 95% of the time. Almost all of the best tanks I've seen have many specimens of 10 or less species. 

I too struggle with collecting/growing and aquascaping as more-or-less mutually unrealizable goals. I've dedicated some tanks to growing and others to scaping. The former is the palette from which I draw and the latter the canvas. Or whatever.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

macclellan said:


> (_I'll admit that I really don't "get" the whole "river thing" or "beach thing" people try and do, no offense. I can count the times I've seen it look really good on the fingers of the hands of a man who played with dynamite all too often. It could work if you covered the aquasoil <> sand interface with foreground plants._)


 So basicly you are telling me my whole tank is wrong. That's cool, you don't have to like it..I do. I am glad we don't all like the same thing, there wouldn't be enough of it to go around...:wink:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pics










left









right


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lookin great!!!!!!!


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

amazing! you did a great job!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

on the last pic, directly to the left of the drop checker there is a stem plant, could you tell me which plant that is? it looks really nice.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It looks like rotala wallichi to me...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys..and{girls?:icon_smil } The foofy one next to the drop checker is rotala wallichii. If you mean the one that is light colored, and sort of star shaped? You know..I think I am missing that from my list and don't know exactly what it is. It is a rotala, but which one? On the left of the sand is indica, so I know it's not that.Hmmm, hard to keep up with all the names..:redface:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful! :biggrin: Your stems look simply georgeous. I'm jealous LOL

The far left looks too bare to me, though...


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! Awesome pics and great tank!


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Carole, your tank is beautiful! I noticed how your lighting really highlights the colors. My T5 fixture seems to give a yellow cast to my tank which I find a bit harsh. It came with a pink bulb and a 10K bulb. I'm wondering if my problem is the color of the bulbs or just possibly suspended dust from the Amazonia II? (It's on day 32 going on forever....:icon_roll ) What bulbs are in your fixture?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Lauralee thank you. It's not what I would call 'done', still playing with plants, moving, removing, replacing, still wishing an erio would drop in my lap... So bare with me while I work with it.
Chrisinator, thanks. Tank is ok, but that photographer...ughh:redface: lol
Froghair, thanks again. I look back at photos, and I see my colors coming and going throughout the weeks. Still battling some algae{S}..:icon_roll I just took out enough black beard to make the captain jealous 
The bulbs..hmm, I have two different fixtures. One probably is the same as yours, the Coralife. It has the 10,000K, and the pink bulb. I forget what those pink ones are called, but they are supposed to be good.The Nova extreme I will have to go back and take a look. I think it's a 10,000K and a 6500K. I had ALOT of discoloration to my water for quite awhile with my amazonia, I have the original. But I think I have read the II is quite dusty.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..I was a bit wrong. 
The Coralife has an 18 wt 6700K and an 18 wt colormax{the pink one}
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
The Current has one 24 wt 10K and one 24 wt fw T-5 HO lamp...what ever that means.
http://www.marineandreef.com/Current_USA_Nova_HO_X2_Freshwater_T5_Aquarium_s/296.htm


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Carole, I appreciate it. I did a partial w/c an hour ago and it is most definitely dust from the Amazonia II. I should, should, should have gone with Amazonia instead. On the upside, I've had little algae since I cut my light period down. I kept my turkey baster and toothbrush busy for awhile when I had some hair algae appear but it's apparently gone thank goodness. My shrimp have no idea what I'm going through for them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Happy 4th of July!:icon_smil 
Some new plants & some removed. Still having hazy water issues.



























Pics aren't that great..will work on some better ones. I need to get this water clear before it will look it's best.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love the left side, waterfaller. great job.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

So colorful! ...and peaceful!

What is it about algae?... just when you think you have it beat you run out of CO2, forget to dose.. something... and the battle begins all over again! ARGG!

Froghair: Hate to give you bad news but, I ended up having to change out my Amazonia II. I fought the dust clouds for 4 months! I was filtering out my substrate over time. The soil level in the back of my tank went from 3.5" to 1.5"! It was getting dustier and dustier and settling all over my plants. I lost some of the plants because of it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I love the rocks and the driftwood:icon_eek:

Is that Blyxa on the left front? And what's the carpeting plant in front of (what I think is) the Blyxa?


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is that Blyxa on the left front? And what's the carpeting plant in front of (what I think is) the Blyxa?


Yes, 1 blyxa that is growing nice. The 'carpeting plant' is rotala indica growing freaky for some reason. I am encouraging it, and hope it stays down low like that!  I started a swatch of it on the right too.
Just did a major thinning of the R. Verticillaris. Man that aquasoil sure messes the water up when you start uprooting plants.
It's amazing, but the L. Pantanal has already grown to the surface of the water and is bowing over. It will have to be trimmed as well.
Thank you all for such kind words. Now that I have growing down pat, it's time to learn how to properly trim these weeds.:icon_mrgr

ZTM, my light should be here tomorrow. You will have to get some room in your pm box


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is strange growth:eek5:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I took off the Nova extreme light fixture today, so now I have two 2 X 18 wt 30" coralife T-5 fixtures.
pic with new light


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks much brighter, even in that _small_ pic (hint, hint)

How do you like it?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I miss my 10 K Look at the difference in the pink of the pantanal. I have been trying to figure out a way to slip a single fixture between them w/ a 10K bulb..lol I guess I will get used to it. I'm not getting the glare the nova was giving in pics. Let's hope the plants like it.
I know the pic is crummy. I snapped a few just before turning them off, the FTS didn't come out too good.:redface: 
here's one more that is ok









On another note..look at all these CHERRIES! Where did they all come from?LOL ..time to thin the herd soon.{this is a 4 gal cube..hehe}


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Your Erio is looking amazing! Those are the coolest-looking plants...

Carole, I'm playing around with a theory that the shrimp that get the boldest stripe down their backs are domiant females... I noticed the female in your nano; what do you think?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That's an interesting theory. What made you come up with it? I will have to watch closer. I have two other large females in there, the biggest is blood red with a white belt.Thanks, about the plant. I thought it would be cool to have just one. It makes it even more special.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've read a few threads with ppl speculating about those stripes (with no real answers that I saw, at least). The stripes don't seem to be species-specific; and I've noticed them myself on my RCS and now also on my big berried Amano. I tend to notice them on the biggest females...

I think the solo Erio is great! :thumbsup: I think the Downoi looks a little lonely, though...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like your erio too. are they as tough to keep as the seem by the guide? and what species is that?


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Carole, pat yourself on the back about that L. pantanal! I was talking to an fellow hobbyist who can grown a dead stick and he had trouble with this plant. He says it's the only plant he can't grow. I just got some. I want to try it. We'll see what happens! (I think I might need my new lights for this one.) I just cleared out a big space in my tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Good morning friends. 
Lauralee, I will see if I can notice any difference. Surely they must have some sort of social structure. The downoi will grow, just give it time to adjust. It grew like crazy in the ten gal. I gave most of it away, and just kept a couple nice ones. I did have three, but they wouldn't stay down in the aquasoil. It wouldn't surprise me if they were hiding in another plant somewhere. The R. verticillaris gives me the most difficulty when it comes to staying put after trimming. It's so frustrating to get your plants set the way you want them, only to walk by later and see them swirling around at the surface.
Marko, that one is Eriocaulon Australia type II. I think the 'difficulty' factor lies mostly with water. They need very low KH and GH, below 3-4...mine are 1 & 2.
Texgal, I love that plant. It is really nice. I had to cut several inches off them already.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Carole, I'm playing around with a theory that the shrimp that get the boldest stripe down their backs are domiant females... I noticed the female in your nano; what do you think?


I think I noticed that too...because almost all the ones with strips in my tank are pregnant:eek5:

I should probably post something on-topic as well...your stem plants are amazing!!! 

I can never get all my cherry shrimp to come out all at once like that:hihi:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Don't know who I missed out on this journal up till know.
Great tank with beautiful plants!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks ZTM & Mizu-chan. I think the shrimp come out more like that in tanks with no fish, or very mellow fish.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> I miss my 10 K Look at the difference in the pink of the pantanal. I have been trying to figure out a way to slip a single fixture between them w/ a 10K bulb..lol I guess I will get used to it. I'm not getting the glare the nova was giving in pics. Let's hope the plants like it.


http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-T-5-Retrofit-Kits+I42901102+C40001722.aspx

I think the 67K looks better than the 10K...I may have to replace the 10K bulb with 67K:hihi:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pics from a rainy day today..


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

loosk great!! is the water still a little cloudy?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think you are seeing the slick, it's still going through that stage where a tank gets that top slick. Plus I feed meaty frozen foods. I just got some filter floss, a bunch of it. I am going to put some in one of the eheim trays and see how it does. Thanks!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This looks great! Your plants are really booming out.
Looks so much bigger than it really is.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> I think you are seeing the slick, it's still going through that stage where a tank gets that top slick. Plus I feed meaty frozen foods. I just got some filter floss, a bunch of it. I am going to put some in one of the eheim trays and see how it does. Thanks!


i just got some filter floss too, we'lls ee how it goes 

those erios seem to be loving the the tank


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you all for the compliments. 
Update: I purchased a new Eheim~ a classic 2215/37. And also some CAL AQUA lily pipes from Orlando at Green Leaf Aquariums. I will be putting these into action today. I have been working on learning how to trim, and plan to move the blyxa over to the right instead of the front. New pics soon.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

cant wait  Ive been thinking about lily pipes as well


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..here we go.. 

right









mid









left









fish are loving it









FTS









side









Cal Aqua Labs Lily Pipes from Green Leaf Aquariums!









topdown










I just hooked up my new 2215/37 Eheim filter, so it will be a little cloudy for a bit. Will update some more pics in a few days or so. Thank you Orlando, for the great Cal Aqua Lily Pipes!{and for your help getting my filter started..lol}I am so happy!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

VERY pretty! :thumbsup: 

I think the Blyxa was a good choice for that spot.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Lauralee! I like it there too. It really grew!:icon_smil
Next, I attempt to shape that wild rotala in the back.:wink:


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This tank looks beautiful. 
Your rotala is booming!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for the compliment. I did some trimming yesterday, on the colorata & indica. I removed the indica near the erio, and am contemplating either cutting it back on the left and let it snake up through the rocks, or remove it completely. I have UG coming this week as a new foreground plant, I'll see how I like it. I lost two shrimp..one of my green lace, and one CRS. Maybe as a result of adding the new filter, until the media gets all the good bacteria?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Didn't you transfer the existing, "seeded" media into the new filter?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Good morning, yes I did. But alot of new was needed to fill it up. I put the rings at the bottom, the old in the middle, and topped it with more of the stuff like the old on top.{looks like the size of small dog kibble}


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmm. Maybe just a bit of shock due to the filter change.

Everything looks great BTW! Nice lush growth!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Roybot! I ripped all of the R. Indica from the front and planted UG yesterday. Anyone have experience with it, like how fast does it grow? Does it need trimming, get long or stay short?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ive had an experience with UG, or better yet, a lack of an experience. It didn't grow at all... in a perfectly established tank, with the healthiest plants, under 5wpg of MH, pressurized CO2.... As you can tell, I've held a grudge against the plant and what it did to me lol

It's beautiful looking though :/


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL..sorry, that made me chuckle. I will do my best to grow it in your honor.:icon_mrgr


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok this is a month ago, 4th of july..


waterfaller1 said:


> .


the 11th, I changed the lighting



waterfaller1 said:


> I took off the Nova extreme light fixture today, so now I have two 2 X 18 wt 30" coralife T-5 fixtures.
> pic with new light


the 25th..new filter. See how the pantanal looks bad, leggy...


waterfaller1 said:


> Ok..here we go..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roybot, I am not familiar with the stuff you are dosing with. Enlighten me? I am using N,P,&K at 1/16 of a tspn, and 8 ml of CSM+B on alternate days. WC on the 7th day of 50%. I just swapped out to a nice clean diffusor and reset the drop checker this morning, so I will check on the amount of CO2. I will also run tests and see what we get. My lights are just the stock bulbs. I am running 8 hours a day also.Do you run yours with or without the acrylic shields? The pantanal is all but gone, I saved a few nice pieces that started growing atop all that nasty mess, and replanted them. It's like about a week or so ago the pantanal and aromatica took a big hit, like they were dieing. I thought maybe surface slick had something to do with it, so I have been skimming it off daily for the last few days. I will get some new pics. It looks terrible.:icon_sad:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> Ive had an experience with UG, or better yet, a lack of an experience. It didn't grow at all... in a perfectly established tank, with the healthiest plants, under 5wpg of MH, pressurized CO2.... As you can tell, I've held a grudge against the plant and what it did to me lol
> 
> It's beautiful looking though :/


So now I am sorry to report, there are only a few tiny sprigs of it left...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just took these. I really hacked out the aromatica and you cannot see the pantanal.




























few sprigs of UG left..:icon_sad: 










a couple of my BA new fish!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


>


Is that a HUGE CRS by the Erio in front:icon_eek:???


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, I have been giving them steroids,King Crab legs, and filet mignon.




......J/K..I don't think it's any bigger than other normal adults is it?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Roybot, I am not familiar with the stuff you are dosing with. Enlighten me? I am using N,P,&K at 1/16 of a tspn, and 8 ml of CSM+B on alternate days. WC on the 7th day of 50%. I just swapped out to a nice clean diffusor and reset the drop checker this morning, so I will check on the amount of CO2. I will also run tests and see what we get. My lights are just the stock bulbs. I am running 8 hours a day also.Do you run yours with or without the acrylic shields? The pantanal is all but gone, I saved a few nice pieces that started growing atop all that nasty mess, and replanted them. It's like about a week or so ago the pantanal and aromatica took a big hit, like they were dieing. I thought maybe surface slick had something to do with it, so I have been skimming it off daily for the last few days. I will get some new pics. It looks terrible.:icon_sad:



This is what I dose with -- http://www.pfertz.com & http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=10_54

I guess I take the easy way out It's not the cheapest, but it saves me time, and it seems to work pretty well!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Here are my test results

PH-6.2
NH3-0
NO3-10
KH-2
GH-3


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I just cut back a few plants that were not doing well. I still keep thinking lights, I don't know.
Here it is from yesterday..it looks bad to me. I cannot get a foreground going.










Here it was when I had one coralife and one nova fixture. I think it looked better.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What foreground plants are you trying to grow?

I think your lights are just fine, it's probably either CO2 or fert issues...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I've tried dwarf hairgrass, and UG. For a little while I let some R. indica grow low there. But it started to be too much. The UG just got blown away I think. There's a pretty good flow there. Maybe I should try some of my HC and see how that does. I was just wanting something different. Any suggestions?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What happened to the hairgrass? That stuff grows like crazy in Aquasoil!

I think HC would compliment the rest of the tank very nicely -- I say go for it!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..done. Put some HC up front, we'll see how it does. If it goes bad with full CO2, after being grown in a nano with just excel...something is really messed up...


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

nice tank! looks clean..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you chonzilla. I picked about a pound of staghorn algae out yesterday.:icon_roll


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I still love the hardscape in this tank. I see the white sand river is getting a little rocky, though. That's why I havent tried it, I imagine sand spreading everywhere if I make a mistake during a water change (I use a bucket...)

What is the little red fish you posted photos of a few updates ago? Very nice.

Have you considered just using some flat riccia stones as your foreground? Your erio is great, and it'd almost be a shame to have foreground plants around it. I think they look best on bare substrate. With riccia/moss stones, you can regulate where you want foreground, at least.

Another option: E. tenellus micro, which I'm sure you've considered. Might be too tall and grassy for you, but if you considered and tried hairgrass, maybe it would appeal to you. I've found tenellus to be extremely easy to grow under adequate light and w/co2.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you. Yes it is getting a bit mixed. They always do, but you notice I groom the nanos pretty good and replace the few stones that get out of line. With this, there is alot more. This morning I ordered a sand flattener from Green leaf aquariums, so hopefully that will help to get it back nice. I pour my water over my hand so it doesn't disturb the tanks. The red fish are called Coral Red pencilfish~Nannostomus mortenthaleri. They are really nice. 
I had riccia when I had the ten gallon up. Nice bright green, but a real pain to maintain.It gets everywhere too. Is there such a thing as a true micro tenellus that stays really small? I have a couple in the nano cubes, but I wouldn't move them, and they aren't producing others right now. I would not call them really small though. I liked that UG stuff. Wish I could find more and try it again. Too bad blyxa gets so big. Mine is turning into a monster. I liked it better small. Can you trim them back?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Marselia Minuta or something...it's very hard to kill Marselia:hihi:


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

I so love this tank! I have been following it for ages and it continues to look way awesome!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is getting a bit mixed. They always do, but you notice I groom the nanos pretty good and replace the few stones that get out of line. With this, there is alot more. This morning I ordered a sand flattener from Green leaf aquariums, so hopefully that will help to get it back nice. I pour my water over my hand so it doesn't disturb the tanks. The red fish are called Coral Red pencilfish~Nannostomus mortenthaleri. They are really nice.
> I had riccia when I had the ten gallon up. Nice bright green, but a real pain to maintain.It gets everywhere too. Is there such a thing as a true micro tenellus that stays really small? I have a couple in the nano cubes, but I wouldn't move them, and they aren't producing others right now. I would not call them really small though. I liked that UG stuff. Wish I could find more and try it again. Too bad blyxa gets so big. Mine is turning into a monster. I liked it better small. Can you trim them back?


The E. tenellus 'micro' doesn't get more than 2-3" tall, and the leaves are thin and red in high light + CO2 and ferts.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Complexity I have some E. tenelles pink if you want to try it. It does stay small like Lauralee says. I have some in my 125g that grows max 2". Most is shorter than that. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is getting a bit mixed. They always do, but you notice I groom the nanos pretty good and replace the few stones that get out of line. With this, there is alot more. This morning I ordered a sand flattener from Green leaf aquariums, so hopefully that will help to get it back nice.


I don't know how well a sand flattener is going to help you. Here's what I use, after breaking the nub off the end...










The tank is looking great, by the way, hope you can figure out your stem issues.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion ZTM. And thanks for the nice compliment blazeyreef. Lauralee, that sounds good...sent a PM to Texgal.
Jaide, well..hmmph..maybe I can use it for mini shuffleboard..lol. Is that like a small strainer/tea strainer? Thanks, I hope I can figure it out too. When you do so many things to get your tank back on track, sometimes it's hard to know what fixed it. I have increased the CO2 just a bit. As far as ferts, I am using 1/16 tspn N,P, & K, on alternate days. And 8 ml of mixed CSM&B on the other days. Algae comes and goes. I could be a tad overstocked in this tank too, which I'm sure does not help.:redface: How come all fw fish have to have so many friends..lol?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I kind of like the no foreground look in your tank but i think hc would be awesome since it won't cover your erio.

Offtopic, but is that a picture of Thai in your avatar? His colors are so vibrant! :icon_eek:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Harry! He is one little beauty isn't he, yes that's Thai. I got sick of looking at fish face girl..lol. Thanks, I am still not satisfied with how the tank looks. I'll get there...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think you'll like the E. tenellus. Plus Tex's plants always rock.  

Did you ever get Purigen?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, tea strainer. Get the smallest one you can find, the bigger ones come in handy too but can't get into the tight spots very well. Use some lineman pliers to rip off the little pieces of metal on the very end, I think they're for resting against a pot, they just get in the way whatever they are. It takes me about 5 minutes to make my sand look new again, I just swizzle some out and dump the dark stuff back in the low spots. Your flattener will come in handy after that, because when you're done the sand is full of mounds.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Did you ever get Purigen?


Weird, I thought I answered this question. Must be dreaming again... Yes, I did Laura. I got 100 ml., which I thought would come in a jar. It came in the pre-packaged bag. Seachem said it was ok to use it, even though it's designed for 100 gal. It's been in a few weeks. When I clean the filter do I leave it alone, or rinse it too?
Thanks Jaide, I will have to see about getting one. I have a small one, but it's plastic. Wonder if it might work? I think I might have another that's metal, but it's really small.
Tex has not answered my pm, maybe she has been offline?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> The tank is looking great, by the way, hope you can figure out your stem issues.


Thanks again Jaide. Whatever the problem was, it seems to be on the rebound. I figured out I have lost around 8 fish since I started this tank. I am not used to losing fish at all. I got to thinking maybe it is oxygen deprivation at night. For the last week or so, I have been pulling the lily pipe upwards at night so it breaks the water and gurgles. It's helping in two ways. It's giving a bit more oxygen for the fish, and it's really clearing the surface. The Purigen has probably kicked in by now too. Having fish die and not finding them is even more strange. And it couldn't have been good for ammonia level. I was only able to find one, and that one fish was acting weird since I got it. I will get some new pics soon to show the improvement already.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm a great looking tank with crazy missing fish...unfortunately I have noticed this problem before too...on my tank. I lose fish if I neglect my water change routine...the plants don't notice(as much) but the fish just drop off one by one...Try changing the water at least 50% once a week and dosing your ferts every day. It works for me...I'm not accusing you of neglegting your routine, but it was the problem for me...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Carole, you don't do anything to the Purigen till it turns all brown. Then it's time to regenerate. Otherwise it's busy doing its thing absorbing tannins and other organics.

I bet your shrimp ate any bodies before you could find them. They're pretty efficienct little scavengers!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

rountreesj said:


> hmmm a great looking tank with crazy missing fish...unfortunately I have noticed this problem before too...on my tank. I lose fish if I neglect my water change routine...the plants don't notice(as much) but the fish just drop off one by one...Try changing the water at least 50% once a week and dosing your ferts every day. It works for me...I'm not accusing you of neglegting your routine, but it was the problem for me...


Thanks rountrees,I do 50% wc every weekend without fail,and dose my ferts every day. Just alternate what I dose. Plus, there are times throughout the week where I syphon stuff and top off, so more than just 50% is being changed/added.
Thanks LL. Probably right about the shrimp. There's a couple pretty big amanos in there.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Today my tank looks like a total failure.:icon_frow I am about ready to give this tank up & get a plastic treasure chest. Some of the plants are full of staghorn, and if I touch them with my tweezers they are all full of "stuff". They are growing leggy and ugly. I don't get it. If it's not the lights, then what is the problem?:help:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the water parameters? What are you dosing?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I will test and let you know. I am dosing 1/16 tspn N,P,& K , & 8 ml of CSM&B mix the next, alternating until the 7th day, then I do the wc..50%.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^ check your co2 and downgrade your ferts for a week or two. make your photoperiod 6 hours for a week or so...sounds like your plants are trying to grow too fast and are missing a nutrient. thus, they end up growing themselves to death leaving rotting plants for the algae to feed upon. if you have stems that are clean at the top, cut them off and plant the "healthy" portion. its better to go ahead and completely remove any algae infested plant. just rip it out...they will grow fast and fill back in. Good luck with you tank!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmmm actully, it looks like your ferts might be unneven...I usually would do about 1/2N, 1/2P, and 1/4K all on the same day and dose micros and Iron the next...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

rountreesj said:


> Hmmm actully, it looks like your ferts might be unneven...I usually would do about 1/2N, 1/2P, and 1/4K all on the same day and dose micros and Iron the next...


Are you saying 1/2 teaspoon & 1/4 tspn? I do the N,P,K one day & the CSM&B the next.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^yes that's right. If you run high light and co2, your plants will use it. if you dose too low, the algae will use the excess because the ratio might be off for an infinite number of small variables. in my 55 (which is half the size of yours)I dose 1 teaspoon of N and P and 3/4 teaspoon of K every other day and 10 ml iron and 20 ml micros the other days. you really wont "hurt" the plants if you overdose, but they will suffer if you underdose...It's hard to say though because I can't see the tank in person.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

So..I need all new plants. :icon_frow


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

^Technically if you want to irradicate the algae the easy way, yes. Think about it...you could spend hours of your time trying to rid your plants of alge...or cut to the chase and remove the infected ones. get some cheap stems and plent them to grow fast...then trade for new ones later...Algae sucks!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Waterfaller, what's your GH, are you adding anything to your RO?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

jaidexl said:


> Waterfaller, what's your GH, are you adding anything to your RO?


I was going to ask the same thing! I was thinking about her dilemma after I read the newest posts today, and remembered reading that she used R.O....
Hmmm... GH booster...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Gh is 1, KH is 2. Nothing is added to RO, which I use 100% without problems in the nanos. With the 20 gal, I have been topping with RO, but using 1/2 dechlorinated tap on water change day.
The color just seemed to drain right out of the plants since last week. Then the algae just bloomed out seemingly overnight, because I had a handle on it last week. Things were looking good. Some of the plants, like the macranda, look melted. I am really messing this tank all up. I don't understand why my nanos continue to look so good, yet I can't get it together in this tank. I need to figure it out though, before I kill the next batch of plants.:icon_frow


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

........................


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

Dosing is not allowing plants to keep up with lighting, don't back off dosing you need to dose more. From the look of the Pantanals it's clear that nitrates are too low and you could use more K as well. Co2 seems to be ok judging from the last pic with the pantanals but who knows what it is now. If you have a DC mount it 1~1½" off the substrate and not in the direct path of your return flow. Good consistent Co2 levels is a must now.

Dose 1/16tsp N (daily), 1/16tsp PO4 (once a week) & K 1/16tsp K (daily) *or *1/8tsp N (every other day), 1/16tsp (once a week) & 1/8tsp K (every other day).


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I will test the nitrates. You are saying less PO4 than what I thought. What will boost GH, using tap mixed with RO? Baking soda? I have some Seachem Equlibrium, but have never used it. I have to keep it kind of low, for the erios, toninas,etc. I am getting some new plants this week. Some plants appear just fine~ blyxa{little melting of bottom leaves,but that's normal right?},HC, & lobelias. It's the touchier/more colorful stems that seem to be going down and catching the most algae. Some of the stag grows off the driftwood, and rocks. Pretty easy to remove it there. But mixed in with the plants, it's harder to see. And what is all this...I will call it dust, for lack of a better description? It is on everything. Is it dieing plant matter?
Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

add 1 to 1½ Tsp of Equllibrium to your 20gal to raise GH. Whatever the test kit tells you the plant is telling you ultimately that N is lacking. 

PO4 is not the issue here and should be the least of your concerns. All I did was give you a routine that will work for your tank....the GH addition would help too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

This from the bottle of Equlibrium~
Equilibrium™ is specifically designed to establish the ideal mineral content for the planted aquarium. Equilibrium™ contains no sodium or chloride (which can be detrimental to a planted aquarium at elevated levels). Equilibrium™ is ideally suited for use with RO (reverse osmosis) or DI (deionized) water or any mineral deficient water. Equilibrium™ raises the essential mineral/electrolyte content (General Hardness) of the water to balance with and promote stability of the carbonate hardness. To maintain KH, we recommend Alkaline Buffer™. 

DIRECTIONS: To raise mineral content/general hardness (GH) by 1 meq/L (3 dH), add 16 g (1 tablespoon) for every 80 L (20 gallons*) when setting up an aquarium or when making water changes (add to new water). Equilibrium™ can be added straight, although for optimum solubility we recommend mixing with ~ 1 L (1 qt.) of water (the resulting mixture will have a white opaque appearance). When this mixture is added to the aquarium it will impart a slight haze that should clear within 15–30 minutes. HINTS: Do not use Equilibrium™ when replacing evaporated water. This dose is based on DI or RO water; for other water, measure hardness (GH) first, then add according to need. Plant preferences vary, but a general guide is about 1–2 meq/L (3–6 dH) or match the existing or target carbonate hardness (KH), which, ideally, is also about 1–2 meq/L (3–6 dKH). 
So, are you saying 1 teaspoon or 1 tablespoon as it says in the instruction?


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

1~1½ teaspoon. This should raise your GH to 1½GH + your 1 = 2½, but you can always add the 1TBsp too for a total of 4GH


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

3 to 6 dGH is recommended for good levels of Ca and Mg etc. I keep about 6. I have never used Equilibrium but hear it's good aside from the high price.

Don't add it straight to the tank, do it slowly with water changes to acclimate your fish or you can give them osmotic shock. Another option is to remove fish if possible, reset the tank value and drip acclimate the fish in another container before going back in the tank. Slower = better IMO. 

As far as Seachem directions go, I prefer to do my own testing to figure out my dosage and ignore their messy instructions, whatever the product is. Try 1/4 tspn in 5gl of RO and if the stuff works the way I think it does, that should give you around 4dGH. It's easier to find an even spoon size that works for you and just toss it in the RO every week, then there won't be any reason to mix tap ratios either. Much easier.

This isn't me saying "here's your problem", I'm just looking at what's missing. So feel free to experiment w/ your dosing if you think it needs to be done. Good luck.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I picked and pulled the algae,and did a water change a day early ,just now.Thanks again for the help. 
I will let you know how it goes in the next coming weeks.
Who said this was easier than reefkeeping?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Haha, I never do, always say the opposite. My reef buddies are constantly trying to get me back into my reefs and just can't understand why they bore me to death. 

My 65 has been through it's share of problems since I last updated it's journal. Brown diatoms set in (which I now blame on cories that are slowly disappearing) right before we moved to a new house and had to drain all 6 tanks and ride them across town in a pickup. That had a big impact on the 65gl but none of the others including reefs. Then the dosage experimentation and battle with diatoms just begins to get better when my regulator decides to dump everything out of a relief valve.  But a new reg is running and everything is steady again, only after the diatoms killed 75% of my java fern leaves, now my beautiful monster microsorum is trimmed down to a shaggy mess.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I still love my reefs. I need all new LR for my 90 as I have battled with majanoes now for years, and I'm done battling. They won, but they may have that LR and I will get new. I tried adding a Majestic, but he won't touch them. I'm too chicken to add a Raccoon, which would destroy them...and my corals and clam. But they are otherwise on auto-pilot.
Why do you think your cories are disappearing? I had two corydoras habrosus disappear after the swap from the 10 to the 20. I only have one male and one female left. I just paid a guy at Flguppiesplus who is going to send me his own personal two males from Miami, as soon as we see what "Hannah" is going to do. Sorry you are having troubles too. Moving is always a chore with tanks. I was lucky in our move here, to start out with all new live sand.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Well I've bought two separate batches of false julii, all made it through 2week quarantine. The first batch dwindled from 10 down to 2, there was a Clippard needle valve failure that I blamed for a couple but they did seem to disappear slowly, one by one (thought they were hidden in the bushes for awhile). The only other occupant was an angelfish that isn't concerned with cories at all, a bulldog pleco and some black neons. I also suspected 50% water changes for EI, but I'm not on EI now and I'm still losing them. The second batch was 8 from another store and now I'm back down to about 4, maybe 5. Small WC's every few weeks, steady CO2 and even a lack of it during the last regulator mishap. They should be getting plenty of food but I suspect there may be some hogging going on between them, still doesn't make sense because I have hoards of tetras that do fine eating from the same plate. I'm almost to the point of thinking false julii are just too skittish and weak, too easily stressed maybe. Even after having them for many months, they are still fairly spooked when I walk up. I've got other cory species that have lived for years and years even without same species pals around. :icon_conf

As I type this, all of them are unseen in the tank, probably in the back watching another one of their brothers die, while my one lone albino cory is right at the front of the glass, franticly digging through substrate like it's his job.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I must say thanks again for the help! The changes that I made just in the last 24 hours seemed to have a positive impact. Today the parts of the plants that are still healthy, have that nice glisteny look to them, and some are pearling. I did the water change yesterday, added the Equlibrium,dosed per my usual 1/16 tspn each of N,P,&K, and increased the CO2 just a tiny bit. One of my faults may be not "listening" to the plants. That is to say that I think as some try to explain, the plants will tell you when things are going wrong. I need to learn to recognize the signs, and learn what to do to make them happy.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Carole - glad to hear that things are starting to turn around. These tanks are like a rollercoaster. Ups and downs. I hate the downs and struggle through the algae blooms thinking "did I forget to dose, did I wait to long for a water change, too many plant shadows, etc. Since the plants are always growing and we're always trimming that means a change in plant mass and maybe dosing srategies.

I find that when things are on the up and up too long I end up changing things to get the ride going again. :icon_roll I usually get more difficult plants, rescape, change plumbing.... I don't want the downs but I think I just love to play in the tank - enjoy all the different plants. The best plant is always the one that is new and beautiful, and that I don't have! The word "fickle" comes to mind....:icon_conf


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Could have been the CO2 tweak too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Pics for the holiday

sad oasis..with no plants:icon_frow 









the cubes~Thai showing off:biggrin: 




























the finnex


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Your cubes are amazing as always.

Is that hc growing on the driftwood in the finnex? That is awesome lol.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Harry, yes it's HC. That tank is difficult for me to get a nice pic of. Not like the others are so great either..but..:icon_lol:


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hows your eriocaulon doing? I can't really tell from the picture but it seems to have yellow tips.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Real bad, some tips have black. BBA I guess?:icon_frow I need to learn how to do this so I don't keep killing great plants. I trimmed some of it, might have hurt it more than helped it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Your cubes are amazing!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks clwatkins. I just added the rotala in the back of the cube on the left, so it has some filling in to do. I got brave and started dosing them again, which is bringing the color back. How come they do so well with plain old generic potting soil & regular gravel, no CO2, just Excel? And the 20 gal looks like yuck with full on CO2?:icon_roll


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Real bad, some tips have black. BBA I guess?:icon_frow I need to learn how to do this so I don't keep killing great plants. I trimmed some of it, might have hurt it more than helped it.


 
Yeah don't trim the leafs until it becomes clear or so. If u can see the roots without pulling it out, and if its still white and thick you have a good chance of recovery. I noticed that you have a kh/gh issue. Hopefully after that is staighten out, it will be better. For some reason, they seem to be the only thing I can grow. 

I would take it if you choose to give it up. But regardless keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The roots look very good, that's nice to know. Thanks. If I cannot keep it nice, it is yours. Give me some time to get this tank back on track, it's my challenge.:wink:


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't worry carole I'm sure u can. I have 4 of the Austraian ones. They just split on me so its not a problem. I just don't want to see any more erios die. lol


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmm..I noticed it looks like two centers, does it mean this one split too? How do you separate them? Like fragging corals..lol.:hihi: Do you think it could handle something to remove the algae..excel..bleach{gasp:icon_surp }?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah it should split. But I never diped them I had a secert to removing algae once. I use to have a tank fulled to the brim with RCS. So I would leave the plant in over night and by morning it would be clean. 

Don't split the erio yet. I'm gonna post a thread later tonight about my splitting erio. It also isn't in its best shape because I was under green water and I spent too much time at work. 

The reason not to is that your erio seems too be under too much stress. The splitting may kill them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I could just replant this tank every few months..then it looks nice:icon_roll ..


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks goodroud:

What's that plastic thing in the top right corner?

And you removed that weird-growing indica in the front left center:hihi:

Nice Rotala Macaranda (I think) on the right side!


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i all wase love your tanks


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow it looks goodroud:
> 
> What's that plastic thing in the top right corner?
> 
> ...


thats a calAqua pipe dude.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

No, it's a hearing cone so I can hear what my fish are saying about me.
Yes, that's the Cal-Aqua lily pipe.:hihi: The rotala is still there, but cut way back to the rock. I am experimenting with a few foreground plants. Yes, the macranda is fabulous, I just got it from cah925{thank you!} I have been getting some wonderful plants from several members here. I can only wish that I can grow such clean and wonderful plants to share some day.
Thank you for the very nice compliments. I am not too thrilled with this tank yet. It's not anywhere near what I want from it. I thought having CO2 would make things easier.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Kinda back to square one... but I'm with ZTM, I always think your tanks look fabulous. :biggrin: 

Is it just the picture, or is your water still cloudy in this tank? (Or is that just from the rescape?) Is this one of the tanks you stuck Purigen in, and if so, could you tell any difference?

I could tell a dramatic difference after adding Purigen to my tanks, but that's also b/c it pulled out the nasty yellow sulphur out of the water (I even tested Purigen in a cup of my tap water versus RO water- definitely pulls sulphur out of water which is way cool! :biggrin: )


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> No, it's a hearing cone so I can hear what my fish are saying about me.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> Kinda back to square one... but I'm with ZTM, I always think your tanks look fabulous. :biggrin:
> 
> Is it just the picture, or is your water still cloudy in this tank? (Or is that just from the rescape?) Is this one of the tanks you stuck Purigen in, and if so, could you tell any difference?


Thanks Lauralee,
Yes, it is cloudy, again. I think because I tore it up yesterday morning. But, I also did put the Purigen in this tank, but I already took it out. I need to get more, where's the best price? I know..I know..it can be reused, but somehow I just can't bring myself to trust it..after bleach.



jaidexl said:


>


You like that one huh? LOL..You will notice some of my posts are in the wee hours of the morning. I am just sitting here in the dark, sipping my coffee, and I like to make myself have a chuckle. If someone else gets my humor, well then that's even better.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bleaching really works well, I've got some of mine regenerating ATM. I just go alot slower than "recommended"- I take a few days with each step.

I just got another 3-pack from Dr.F&S for about $19, comes already in "The Bag" (this will help me rotate them out during regeneration).


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Those mac reds look great in your tank! 

I also take longer to regenerate my Purigen. I buy 2X whatever I need so I can take time to regenerate them properly. I soak mine in bleach for 48 hours usually, rinse VERY well then soak in Prime for 24 hours, rinse again VERY well and leave them in the Neutral Regulator solution (also a chlorine,chloramine neutralizer) until I'm ready to use them.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

pics from today


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

It looks very, very healthy waterfaller! The best it's looked in a while!

Those Coral Red pencils are gorgeous.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree, I REALLY like this scape Carole- looks like a much bigger tank than a 20L, too! :smile:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Roy & Laura. I have been trying real hard to get this tank looking nice. I wish I could get good pics of it, like what I see. I bought a couple 10,000K bulbs, and was thinking of swapping one bulb out to see what it does.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Swapped one red plant bulb to a 10,000K, from the front fixture this morning. It will be interesting to see if this has a positive or negative effect.
The eriocaulon was cut way back, and is hanging in there. In fact, it looks like it is splitting in two.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

tank looks nice. but that sand river is falling apart. thats one reason why im not a fan, its impossible to keep them intact for more then a few monthes.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> tank looks nice. but that sand river is falling apart. thats one reason why im not a fan, its impossible to keep them intact for more then a few monthes.


Nah, I keep up with them just fine in the nanos. And they are a year old. I've just been neglecting it in this tank. Concentrating on the algae issue. I'll fix it up and show you how the tank looks with the new bulb. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

algae?
i didnt know you had algae problems. dump in some hornwort. it sucks up all your surplus nutrients so the algae grows slower and eventually dies out. think of it like the freshwater version of cheato.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Positive +1. Plants that have never pearled had streams of bubbles flowing from them yesterday.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

pics today









Can someone ID the plant on the right that is turning orange on top?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow nice colors and really filling in. And I loooove the green on the rocks, wish I could get something other than brown or black on my rocks. 

I can't tell what that stem is, almost looks like L. inclinata 'cuba' but I've never seen it turn anything but hot pink.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Not the one next to the green one in the center, that's pantanal. To the right of that, it's got a star like leaf pattern. Maybe I can get some closer pics tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I thought those two were the same, just different leaf lengths. Doesn't Didiplis diandra have a star shape?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

WoW! Looks great -- colors are really popping! HC and Blyxa look pretty happy too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes, but this is a larger star, and not as complex as diandra. And a very cool orange color. It reminds me of the bird of paradise flower, in color.
Thanks roybot!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

making a comeback


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! (there should also be a "jaw-drop" smiley here, cuz that's what i would use right now!)


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank looks great! I really like the reds that you have going


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments.It feels good to be making some positive progress.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good! roud: Looks like your L. Pantanal is doing good. Keep up the great work.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really, really lovely Carole. :biggrin:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks again for saying nice compliments. It has been a rough road for me with this tank. I am a diligent staghorn picker.As of this last week it really appears to be turning towards the better. If I can just learn to keep it this way. One of the hard things for me to learn is how much to adjust your ferts when there are more or less plants. I accidently nuked my first little nano last week. Killed all the snails and almost killed my betta. There's no algae though!:hihi:


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

roud:roud:

Great looking tank, I love it!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks NA! I should point out my most significant changes. I stopped using CSM&B, and began using Flourish comp instead. I also swapped both 6500K bulbs, for 10K bulbs. When I did that the tougher plants really came around, like the reds and erios. It appears I am on the right track now.:icon_smil


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Can someone ID the plant on the right that is turning orange on top?


I have heard sessiflora will turn orange at the tops of the stems, and otherwise looks much like cabomba. Does this sound about right?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's not a cabomba I know. I will look at sessiflora and see what that looks like. It was beginning to get a pretty intense orange top a few weeks ago. This week not so much, but here it is..









edit: nope, not sessiflora either..


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ammannia gracilis thats not uber-pink? 

i love the tank  the colors are great!!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow this tank is stunningly beautiful!!! I LOVE your driftwood arrangement, and kudos to you for making a beautiful, eye-pleasing tank with a central focal point!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

chris127 said:


> ammannia gracilis thats not uber-pink?
> 
> i love the tank  the colors are great!!


 Hmm..you could be right, though this does not appear to be as bushy. Could be just how it has been grown. Wish I could remember who sent it.:redface:
Thanks for the great comments!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I took the driftwood out yesterday, and added another large rock on the right instead. It just kept breaking out with bba. When it settles I'll get a new pic.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

no wood


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I forget about this tank for a couple of months and now it looks even better:eek5: Nice Blyxa on the right!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you! I had busted the first inline diffusor{:icon_redf}, so for awhile I had the regular in the tank one. Well the algae came back with a horrible vengeance. Now that I have another inline in place, it is finally starting to go away.Yay!


----------



## Captain Hooked (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah...colors. I could live there- very nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Carole, how long did your "milky water" last? And did you ever find something that took care of it, or did it just go away on its own eventually?

I'm asking b/c my 29gal with ADA AS Amazonia II is doing the same thing, now...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It took a few months, yes it finally stopped. You reminded me I have some Purigen I haven't used. I used it once, but not after that. Moving plants around really perpetuates it, I noticed.
Captain Hooked, thank you.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

From how it looked first, that hc really took off! Nice tank!!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yesterday I took out all the cyperus helferi. I think it looks much better. What do you all think? Thanks fishboy.
I see I have one straggler stem on the left..lol. need to trim it.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I think whatever you do your tank looks fabulous. I love it. Keep up the good work. Do you do lessons??? lol, j/k!!!

Scott


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I placed a stone in, to cover the terra cotta cave. And trimmed that scraggly stem. Now, it looks better?


















Thank you Scott, that is a very nice compliment. I am still a newb.:redface:


----------



## love_fish (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow thats awesome. Really diggin the middle passage of white sand, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice looking tank. I miss my coral reds now looking at yours.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you love & prototyp. The coral reds are a wonderful fish!
Love, here are some more of my tanks, with 'paths'.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/67615-nano-update.html


----------



## love_fish (Nov 25, 2008)

Really cool and original. I like the look more on this 20l because you don't have the wood and kinda works as a centerpiece substitute.

If you dont mind, what are the species of plants you got in there.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sure I can tell you the plants, but give me some time to work on it. I have added and taken out so many, I will have to think about it.:redface:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok, I may miss a couple, but here is my best recollection.
HC, Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Red e. tennelus[not sure of the proper name]
Blyxa japonica 
Echinodorus 'vesuvius' 
Eriocaulon Australia II
Eriocaulon 'Sulawesi'
Fissidens fontanus 
Mini pellia
Christmas moss
Limnophila aromatica 
Rotala sp 'green'
Rotala mini II
Rotala wallichii
Rotala Macranda
Ammania gracilis?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How did you get your E. Tennelus 'Red' to grow that big?:icon_eek: Mine's only like an inch tall and not that red...


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

That is an awesome plant! Some of them are almost purple/red. I have no clue, high light and tropica maybe?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, I hadn't checked back on this one in awhile. It's looking great.roud:

I've found that E. Tennelus can grow quite differently under different conditions. I've had it tall, short, red, green...lol...I think most of it comes down to lighting IMO.

Carole, I'm sure it's already been said, but I'm lazy and just looking at pics tonight...lol...What's the green plant that's pretty much dead center?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, hope you are doing well. The light green plant in the center is rotala sp 'green'. For me the tenellus starts out green, then turns red. A few leaves will get a bit of algae, but I just remove them. Right now I am at the just ahead of the algae stage..:redface:
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Update?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi ZTM. Ok..here is the update~:redface:
I hacked the tank severely, and removed a couple plants. One that I am unsure of the name, had grown into an ugly shape, with huge stems. That one had to go, it was just not right for this tank. I have passed into another stage of planted tank keeping. One where I want to appreciate and see good growth from a few select specimens, instead of a hodgepodge of all different kinds{collectoritis..lol} In doing so I disturbed the substrate, causing it to create particles in the water, and sediment on the plants. I have been working diligently the last few days, to remove what settled on the plants, and getting water clarity back. I cleaned the filter the other day completely, and this morning replaced the top pad again. I also added a bag of purigen this morning. I am going to adjust ferts as well, less phosphorous is what I want to try. Give me a couple weeks, and I will hopefully have something to show.
I am also preparing to tear apart my first nano tank, Thai's tank. I have purchased some Amazonia from eyebeatbadgers. I will start when it arrives. I want to use different hardscape, not sure what yet. The stones I was using were rather sharp, not good for a HM betta, although he is pretty good at keeping himself looking nice. The small piece of dw I had in there was practically disintegrating, so it went in the trash. The plants are in rough shape, and will most likely need to be replaced. Watch for an update in the nano section on this tank. On a positive note, the shrimp swamp, finnex tank, and scarlet dreams are doing well. I experienced a large die off of all of my column swimmers in scarlet dreams. I suspect the two Panda Garra as the culprit. They seem tolerant of the tiny fish, the clown killis, the peckoltia, and the dario darios. I am trying to add some more dario darios, which was the initial intention of that tank anyway. I won't be adding back any other types of fish.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Carole, I know exactly what you mean. I hate to see the old scape gone, but I'm looking forward to the new one. Be sure to take pictures as you go!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ughh..growing pains..
I don't know if I'll ever get the hang of the harder to keep stuff. Sure do like them though..:redface:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

How's the tank going? I feel your growing pains. I hope things are growing well!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Vicki, thanks for the well wishes! Where have you been? Hope all is well with you. My tank is on the upswing. All I did was crank the CO2 just a tad.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't you just love the results with CO2? :smile:

All is well with me. I just got busy, and I knew if I logged on, I'd stay on here forever and not get anything done. I still have a lot to do, but I missed you all so much I couldn't stay away any longer!

Looking forward to some updated pictures soon!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pics from today


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Lookin' good.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> Lookin' good.


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

love your tank!
cheers-K


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am not crazy about it, but it's starting to look healthier.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

It looks wonderful! I adore your red plants. Very vibrant red!

What is the red plant on the right of the picture? It sure is growing nicely!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Vicki! On the right is Rotala Macranda. The one on the left is new..R. 'butterfly'.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Your R. macranda looks fantastic! I had some starters, but lost them by neglecting the ferts. You have made me consider trying it again. That is one stunning plant!

I had never heard of R. butterfly so I just looked it up. OMG! That is an incredible plant! It is definitely on my "must have" list!

Any tips on growing these plants? I'm assuming bright light, CO2 and good ferts. Anything else?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i knew it was R. "butterfly"...looks awesome. more red than the pics i've seen, which is a good thing...they looked too pink before, but they look nice and red in your tank...

Yeah...I'd love to get my hands on some of it some time...Guess all you lucky ppl will have to grow some out for me.

I take it the ug didn't fare well?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Uggh..the UG:icon_redf..I went through BBA hel with it. Got sick of looking at it all cruddy, and took it out. Now the BBA is waning almost completely..and it's on to new algaes! LOL..the flavor of the week is thread algae.:icon_roll
I just made some major changes to equipment though, so it could be that, just it trying to regroup. I took off the glass components, went back to the old reliable Eheim pipes. Took off the glass inline diffusor and went back to the standard type. The guy I got the butterfly from is in hawaii, I just got it so the thread should be in the last few pages of SNS. You could tell it was grown properly, it had that iridescent look to it.
Yes Vicki, high light, CO2, and ferts. Water changes every week, don't buy fish that eat plants, and keep yer dern hands out of the tank..


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

hair algae is usually co2 and flow related...and IME just yank what you can of the infected plants out, and salvage what you can of them... its better than trying to save some nice plants and destroying all of them in the process...but your call...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd really like to get some of that R. butterfly from you one day. Sorry to hear about the algae, but I understand completely. I think thread algae is due to too much light (or too little CO2 and/or ferts). It seems light driven to me.

Give it time and everything will get back in balance. Any reason you removed all the glass?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Complexity said:


> I'd really like to get some of that R. butterfly from you one day. .... Any reason you removed all the glass?


If the butterfly does well, you are welcome to it. The reason is..it was SUCH a pita to keep clean, and the diffusor blocked a lot of flow. You would need two to keep those inline diffusors, and even then. Pretty to look at, but most times simple is best.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll think good thoughts for your butterfly to grow. :hihi:

I had wondered about keeping that glass stuff clean. Just keeping my CO2 checker clean can be a pain for me.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, BIIIG improvement over the last update. :icon_bigg Your plants look very healthy and the tank is really popping now!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tank!

What's the stem plant in the very front right corner? Bamboo or Polygonum sp.?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi,
I meant to say thanks to rountreesj for helping along the way:wink: 
Vicki, that is what I am trying to concentrate on, just keeping them nice at this point. It seems when I get scissor happy is when things go wrong for me. Now I am trying to just make smaller adjustments, instead of going gangbusters and hacking out gobs of plants.
Jaidexl, thanks..I hope I can keep it going this time.
ZTM, there is some purple bamboo in the front left corner. The bushy green stuff on the right I am not sure of. BSmith seems to have the same. It is similar in appearance to l. verticillaris, but it stays much smaller.It was a freebie someone threw in, and it just took off for me. Thai's tank is full of it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am running a personal experiment. I have started to change my diffuser weekly, instead of waiting for it to stop working.


----------



## Cool_Citrus (Mar 23, 2009)

great tank, i enjoyed reading this journal, i specially like the nannostomus mortenthaleri's, one of my favourite fish, keep up the good job


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That Rotala butterfly really pops in front of the Limnophila (that is Limno, right? )

Lookin good!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

New pics
It's been cloudy for a couple days since cutting plants and algae removal. Did a wc yesterday and found a blk morpho dead.:icon_sad:




















small sunset crypt on the right is a new addition
I have them growing in three places to see the difference under high light, low light, and sunlight


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


>


Nice tank!!! What is that fish there in that pic with the blue and red tail and blue specked body??


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you. That is a male apistogramma panduro.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/86127-apistogramma-panduros.html


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

rotala butterfly came from my friend, his display tank is amazing, the butterfly is crazy red and bright , i got some growing in my tank and its growing rather fast
ill get him to take pics of all his tanks and post them here


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

nice tank and plant collection


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. Last night the tank was even more cloudy. It looked like it was on the verge of going green on me, so I did another big wc.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Update: The tank did go green, had gobs of algae out of control. So I started doing lots of water changes, cleaned the filter several times, added Purigen again, did a three day black out, and STOPPED DOSING!{except a little excel and potassium} I now skim the surface every morning.
My pics never look great, but in person it looks much better than it has in a while. Checked this to see when I last changed bulbs. It's been since Oct. '08, so I ordered new bulbs for both 20L's today.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The Oasis today,after a trim and wc, new bulbs have been in a couple weeks.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Truly beautiful. Great variety, color, and layout. This tank makes me wish I was a 4" tall scuba diver. Can't wait to read back through your journal!

I may have to try your experiment from post 362 as well. 

I'm sure you've answered this, but what type of bird is that in your profile pic?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you Freddie. It's a learning process for me, still.
The bird in my avatar is a male red legged honeycreeper-Cyanerpes cyaneus. I have both a male and female.

Here's a pic of Mr. Jeepers :smile:










with his girl Jada


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

haha i did that experiment, and u'll find it to be better. i always have an extra diffuser rdy to go when i see it going green. supurge works wonders!
btw hows the butterfly doing now?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It's doing better. It lost it's color for awhile, but has regained it's beauty. It grows up through the other stems on the left, and I moved a little of it to the center yesterday.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr. Jeepers and Jada are awesome! I showed your tank to my wife last night. Normally when I show her pictures on TPT, she says, "Yeah, that's nice" and turns away, but she actually showed some enthusiasm about yours, so that's a nice compliment to your tank in a weird sort of way! 

Thanks for the info on the birds.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you & say hey to your wife. BTW, I do straighten the path but those dang corydoras and sids mess it all back up...:redface:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow this tank is absolutely gorgeous, I totally agree with Freddie, I wish I was 4" tall so I could swim around in there! :hihi: This tank truly is an oasis! I love it!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for the nice compliments karackle.
Here's some pics after the sand was fixed today..before the fish have their way with it.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Carole, I forgot to thank you for posting your most recent updates at my request. This tank only grows more gorgeous as time goes on, a fitting home for your wild collection of fish.

I'm planning a downsize of my 55 gallon river scape, which requires more time and effort than I'm able to give it right now. Oasis was the first tank to spring to mind, it's one of my favorites, and I purchased my own 20L today. I'll be looking here closely for further inspiration, and if you have any advice about operating a tank of this size I would really appreciate it. 

Hope you're doing well, I love your honeycreepers. I'll have to add them to the list of creatures I'm going to one day steal from your house, right below those fantastic pencilfish. Oh! Did you see the article about _Nannostomus mortenthaleri_ in the September issue of TFH?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Voozle said:


> I'll have to add them to the list of creatures I'm going to one day steal from your house, right below those fantastic pencilfish.


HA! You're gonna have to beat me to it!!! :hihi:

Tank looks amazing as always, Carole.

And I'd never have your patience with those white sand rivers... I gave up on sand rivers after just a few weeks LOL


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

So you sold the tank. What aquarium do you have now? Can see you quitting the hobby after having one with such as you had.


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Aug 22, 2004)

She just took the tank down, but has not sold the equipment. I offered to buy all the equipment, but she is going to hold on to it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Voozle said:


> Hey Carole, I forgot to thank you for posting your most recent updates at my request. This tank only grows more gorgeous as time goes on, a fitting home for your wild collection of fish.
> 
> I'm planning a downsize of my 55 gallon river scape, which requires more time and effort than I'm able to give it right now. Oasis was the first tank to spring to mind, it's one of my favorites, and I purchased my own 20L today. I'll be looking here closely for further inspiration, and if you have any advice about operating a tank of this size I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope you're doing well, I love your honeycreepers. I'll have to add them to the list of creatures I'm going to one day steal from your house, right below those fantastic pencilfish. Oh! Did you see the article about _Nannostomus mortenthaleri_ in the September issue of TFH?


 Thanks for the compliments. As you know, this tank is no more..but a new tank is in the works! The honeycreepers are doing fabulous, and there are a few new birds in our little menagerie. Unfortunately no more pencilfish, and a few others I rehomed to a guy with several large planted tanks that had no fish. I still have the dario darios,clown killies, Sumatran gobies, the Peckoltia sp, and hara jerdoni. And my big mama Corydora habrosus and two of her boyfriends.



lauraleellbp said:


> HA! You're gonna have to beat me to it!!! :hihi:
> 
> Tank looks amazing as always, Carole.
> 
> And I'd never have your patience with those white sand rivers... I gave up on sand rivers after just a few weeks LOL


I love the white sand paths. Presently I do not have a tank with one.


Hilde said:


> So you sold the tank. What aquarium do you have now? Can see you quitting the hobby after having one with such as you had.





FloridaFishGuy said:


> She just took the tank down, but has not sold the equipment. I offered to buy all the equipment, but she is going to hold on to it.


Yes, I just took the Oasis down several months back. The tank stand and filter will be used for my new project, a river tank. I am glad I kept the equipment. I have thought of selling the CO2 equipment. I don't know how you guys keep CO2 and happy fish. Mine were miserable, and all I got for my efforts was algae. I still have the dario diary tank, and one 10" cube with my betta Thai. And of course still have the reef tank.


----------

